Ask HN: What is your favorite YouTube channel? - buddies2705
======
salzig
Primitive Technology
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

Confreaks
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWnPjmqvljcafA0z2U1fwKQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWnPjmqvljcafA0z2U1fwKQ)

